# 68 fenderless 5 speed



## schwinnray (Dec 10, 2016)

posted 1up for sale not to many out there


----------



## BLWNMNY (Dec 18, 2016)

I have a Feb 68 fenderless 5 speed in Coppertone I've had stuffed in the back of my garage, and you are right, they are not that easy to come by.


----------

